# Server 101?



## brycematheson712 (Mar 16, 2007)

Help?

I noticed that there wasn't a sticky in this section about anything for servers. I'm mainly doing basic computer stuff, and then recently found this forum.

Could everybody pool together ALL of your information and tell me everything you know about servers? It's not like I'm trying to build one, I just like to learn.  

Thanks!


----------



## Dropkickmurphys (Mar 16, 2007)

i think if there is anything made it should be a general "Networking 101" which would include servers. but the issue is that it takes time and hard work to make the 101's and you have to have someone willing to do this that will get it all correct and doesn't mind a bit of hard work...


----------



## brycematheson712 (Mar 17, 2007)

Well no! Don't get me wrong, yes it takes work, but I didn't want something that intense.

I know people have more than just my simple basic knowledge. I just wanted to see if people could write down a small exerpt of there knowledge to hopefully increase mine a bit.


----------



## Emperor_nero (Mar 17, 2007)

Well... Servers is a pretty broad category, could you be a bit more specific?


----------



## brycematheson712 (Mar 17, 2007)

Not really. Anything is useful.


----------



## meanman (Mar 17, 2007)

cod uo server on xp here we go.
first decide what mod you want to run if any for this lets say you want to run merciless google it, 
right so you have downloaded the merc mod and you have followed the instructions on what to do with it and it is installed you will then need a comand line to start the call of duty server to do this right click the cod uo multiplayer shortcut copy and past it then right click the  copied shortcut and replace the comand line with this,

"C:\Program Files\Call of Duty Game of the Year Edition\CoDUOMP.exe" 2 +set fs_game merciless_uo +exec merciless.cfg +set dedicated 2 +set sv_punkbuster 1 +map_rotate.
the line tells the game to run as a dedicated server and to run the merc mod and so on, you will then need the config file that tells the game all the information needed to run the mod hear is a example.


// CLASS RATIOS
//-----------------------------------
// USAGE: ratio (percentage of players on team which can choose a class)
// EXAMPLE: scr_sniper_ratio 20 means that 20% of the players on your team can choose to be a sniper 
// DEFAULT: Snipers(20), Soldiers(100),Heavy/Support(20),Medic(20),Engineer(20),Antitank(20)
// REMOVE // MARKS BELOW TO OVERRIDE DEFAULT SETTINGS
set scr_sniper_ratio 100
//set scr_soldier_ratio 100
//set scr_heavy_ratio 20
set scr_medic_ratio 10
//set scr_engineer_ratio 20
//set scr_antitank_ratio 20

//---------------------------------------
// PLAYER CLASS MOVEMENT SPEEDS
//---------------------------------------
// Movement speed for each class
// USAGE: (integer)
// DEFAULT: 190 is the default speed 
// REMOVE // MARKS BELOW TO OVERRIDE DEFAULT SETTINGS
set scr_medic_speed 300
set scr_sniper_speed 300
set scr_engineer_speed 270
set scr_antitank_speed 250
set scr_soldier_speed 270
set scr_heavy_speed 250


//------------------------------------
//BLOOD POOLS UNDER PLAYER BODIES
//-----------------------------------
// USAGE: 0/1
// DEFAULT: 1
// REMOVE // MARKS BELOW TO OVERRIDE DEFAULT SETTINGS
//set scr_bloodpools "1"

//------------------------------------
// PAIN & DEATH SOUNDS
//------------------------------------
// USAGE: 0/100 (% chance)
// DEFAULT: 25
// REMOVE // MARKS BELOW TO OVERRIDE DEFAULT SETTINGS
set scr_painsounds "90"

//------------------------------------
//MEDICS DROP HEALTH PACKS WHEN KILLED
//------------------------------------
// USAGE: 0/1
// DEFAULT: 1
// REMOVE // MARKS BELOW TO OVERRIDE DEFAULT SETTINGS
//set scr_healthdrops "1"

//------------------------------------
// PLAYERS DROP WEAPONS WHEN KILLED
//------------------------------------
// USAGE: 0/1
// DEFAULT: 1
// REMOVE // MARKS BELOW TO OVERRIDE DEFAULT SETTINGS
//set scr_weapondrops "1"

//------------------------------------
//PAIN SCREEN
//------------------------------------
// USAGE: 0/1
// DEFAULT: 1
// REMOVE // MARKS BELOW TO OVERRIDE DEFAULT SETTINGS
//set scr_painscreen "1"

//------------------------------------
//BLOOD SPLATTERS
//------------------------------------
// USAGE: 0/1
// DEFAULT: 1
// REMOVE // MARKS BELOW TO OVERRIDE DEFAULT SETTINGS
//set scr_bloodyscreen "1"

//------------------------------------
// EXTRA GORE
//------------------------------------
// USAGE: 0/1
// DEFAULT: 0
// REMOVE // MARKS BELOW TO OVERRIDE DEFAULT SETTINGS
set scr_extragore "1"	

//------------------------------------
// CROSSHAIRS
//------------------------------------
// USAGE: 0/1/2
// 0 = force off; 1 = force on; 2 = player preference
// DEFAULT: 1
// REMOVE // MARKS BELOW TO OVERRIDE DEFAULT SETTINGS
set scr_crosshairs "2"

//------------------------------------
// DROP WEAPONS WHEN HIT IN ARM/HAND
//------------------------------------
// USAGE: 0/100 (% chance)
// DEFAULT: 50
// REMOVE // MARKS BELOW TO OVERRIDE DEFAULT SETTINGS
set scr_dropweaponhit "35"	

//------------------------------------
// SHOW OBITUARY MESSAGE
//------------------------------------
// USAGE: 0/1
// DEFAULT: 1
// REMOVE // MARKS BELOW TO OVERRIDE DEFAULT SETTINGS
//set scr_obituary "1"

//------------------------------------
// MEDICS AUTO HEAL NEARBY TEAMMATES
//------------------------------------
// USAGE: 0/1
// DEFAULT: 1
// REMOVE // MARKS BELOW TO OVERRIDE DEFAULT SETTINGS
//set scr_autoheal "1"

//------------------------------------
// FORCE PRONE WHEN DAMAGED BY GRENADES/ROCKETS
//------------------------------------
// USAGE: 0/1
// DEFAULT: 1
// REMOVE // MARKS BELOW TO OVERRIDE DEFAULT SETTINGS
//set scr_forceprone "0"


//------------------------------------
// ROTATING MESSAGES
//------------------------------------
// up to 10 messages can be specified. scr_msg1 through scr_msg10. 
// they are displayed in order.
set scr_msg1 "^2***Press V to access your class options***"
set scr_msg2 "^2***Stand next to a Medic to have him heal you automatically!***"
set scr_msg3 "^2***Stand by an Engineer and press USE to get ammo!***"
set scr_msg4 "^2***this server contains extreme gore!***"
set scr_msg5 "^2***email philostein@ntlworld.com***"
set scr_msg6 "^2***have fun***"
set scr_msg7 "^2the use of bad language will result in being kicked by admin!"
set scr_msg8 "^2***This server runs 24/7***"
set scr_msg9 "^286.20.143.227 add to your favorites"
set scr_msg10 "^2punkbuster kicks with a score of -9!"
// amount of time between each message
// USE:seconds)
 default "30"
// REMOVE // MARKS BELOW TO OVERRIDE DEFAULT SETTINGS
set scr_msgdelay "20"

//---------------------------------------
// COUNTDOWN TIMER IN S&D
//---------------------------------------
// use seconds 
// DEFAULT: 60
// REMOVE // MARKS BELOW TO OVERRIDE DEFAULT SETTINGS
//set scr_sd_countdown 60

//---------------------------------------
// SET MINE AMMO LEVELS FOR HEAVY/SUPPORT CLASS
//---------------------------------------
// USE:integer)
// defaults: rank 0=1 rank 1=2 rank 2=2 rank 3=3 rank 4=3
// REMOVE // MARKS BELOW TO OVERRIDE DEFAULT SETTINGS
set scr_mine_rank1 1
//set scr_mine_rank1 2
//set scr_mine_rank2 2
//set scr_mine_rank3 3
//set scr_mine_rank4 3

//---------------------------------------
// SET C4 AMMO LEVELS FOR ENGINEER CLASS
//---------------------------------------
// USE:integer)
// defaults: rank 0=1 rank 1=2 rank 2=3 rank 3=3 rank 4=4
// REMOVE // MARKS BELOW TO OVERRIDE DEFAULT SETTINGS
set scr_c4_rank1 1
//set scr_c4_rank1 2
//set scr_c4_rank2 3
//set scr_c4_rank3 3
//set scr_c4_rank4 4

//---------------------------------------
// SET HEALTH PACKS GIVEN TO MEDICS AT EACH RANK
//---------------------------------------
// USE:integer)
// defaults: rank 0=1 rank 1=2 rank 2=3 rank 3=4 rank 4=5
// REMOVE // MARKS BELOW TO OVERRIDE DEFAULT SETTINGS
//set scr_health_rank0 1
//set scr_health_rank1 2
//set scr_health_rank2 3
//set scr_health_rank3 4
//set scr_health_rank4 5

//---------------------------------------
// MOLOTOV COCKTAILS GIVEN TO ALLIED SUPPORT GUNNERS AT EACH RANK
//---------------------------------------
// USE:integer)
// defaults: rank 0=1 rank 1=1 rank 2=1 rank 3=1 rank 4=1
// REMOVE // MARKS BELOW TO OVERRIDE DEFAULT SETTINGS
set scr_molotov_rank1 1 
//set scr_molotov_rank1 1
//set scr_molotov_rank2 1
//set scr_molotov_rank3 1
//set scr_molotov_rank4 1

//---------------------------------------
// MUSTARD GAS GIVEN TO AXIS SUPPORT GUNNERS AT EACH RANK
//---------------------------------------
// USAGE: integer
// defaults: rank 0=1 rank 1=1 rank 2=1 rank 3=1 rank 4=1
// REMOVE // MARKS BELOW TO OVERRIDE DEFAULT SETTINGS
set scr_gas_rank1 1 
//set scr_gas_rank1 1
//set scr_gas_rank2 1
//set scr_gas_rank3 1 
//set scr_gas_rank4 1

//---------------------------------------
// GIVE GRENADES TO MEDICS
//---------------------------------------
// USAGE: integer
// defaults: rank 0=0 rank 1=0 rank 2=0 rank 3=0 rank 4=0
// REMOVE // MARKS BELOW TO OVERRIDE DEFAULT SETTINGS
set scr_mednade0 1 
set scr_mednade1 1
set scr_mednade2 1
set scr_mednade3 1
set scr_mednade4 1

//---------------------------
// GIVE GRENADES TO SNIPER
//---------------------------
// USAGE: integer
// defaults: rank 0=0 rank 1=0 rank 2=0 rank 3=0 rank 4=0
// REMOVE // MARKS BELOW TO OVERRIDE DEFAULT SETTINGS
set scr_snipernade0 1 
set scr_snipernade1 1
set scr_snipernade2 1
set scr_snipernade3 1
set scr_snipernade4 1

//---------------------------------------
// LOCATIONAL DAMAGE MODIFIERS
//---------------------------------------
// Set the Damage Location modifiers as described below
// USEAGE: (percentage of original damage) 
// DEFAULTS 100 for all
// REMOVE // MARKS BELOW TO OVERRIDE DEFAULT SETTINGS
set scr_hand 20
set scr_foot 20
set scr_leg 35
set scr_arm 35
set scr_neck 110
set scr_head 150 
set scr_torso_up 100
set scr_torso_dn 100


//---------------------------------------
// Search & Destroy Options
//---------------------------------------
// Set the ability for each class to be able to plant the bomb in S&D gametype
// USEAGE: (0/1) 
// DEFAULTS 1 for all
// REMOVE // MARKS BELOW TO OVERRIDE DEFAULT SETTINGS
//set scr_soldier_plant 1
//set scr_sniper_plant 1	
//set scr_medic_plant 1		
//set scr_engineer_plant 1	
//set scr_antitank_plant 1	
//set scr_heavy_plant 1

//SET THE BOMB COUNTDOWN TIMER LENGTH
// VALUE: IN SECONDS
// REMOVE // MARKS BELOW TO OVERRIDE DEFAULT SETTINGS
//set scr_sd_countdown 60 	

//FORCE PLAYER PRONE WHEN DAMAGED BY GRENADE/PROJECTILE
// VALUE: 1/0
// REMOVE // MARKS BELOW TO OVERRIDE DEFAULT SETTINGS
// set scr_forceprone 1


//---------------------------------------
// GERMAN FLAG OPTIONS
//---------------------------------------
// Toggle the animated nazi flag on or off 
// USEAGE: "germanflag", "germanflag2" 
// DEFAULTS "germanflag" (animated nazi flag)
// REMOVE // MARKS BELOW TO OVERRIDE DEFAULT SETTINGS
// set scr_germanflag "germanflag"


//-----------------------------------------
//PRIMARY GUN CLIP AMMO LOADOUT
//-----------------------------------------
//Set the number of gun clip ammo for each rank
//Meant to be used to encourage more teamwork by using engineers to resupply ammo
//Default: rank0 = 4, rank1 = 4, rank2 = 5, rank3 = 5, rank4 = 6

//set scr_gunammo_0 4
//set scr_gunammo_1 4
//set scr_gunammo_2 5
//set scr_gunammo_3 5
//set scr_gunammo_4 6

//-----------------------------------------
//Realism Options
//-----------------------------------------
//Enables a small realism tweak
// If shot in the leg or foot, you will go prone or crouch (depends on damage done)
// Movement speed will be slowed to various rates depending on damage done.
// Medics can cure the wounds and restore the players speed
//Default: 0 (Set to 1 to enable)
set scr_realism 1


//-----------------------------------------
//DECAP MINIMUM DAMAGE
//-----------------------------------------
//The minimum damage a weapon must do to cause a decapitation. 
//(projectile, grenade and bullet weapons)
//default: 160 

set scr_decap_min 100

//-----------------------------------------
//NIKITA FEMALE MODEL
//-----------------------------------------
// Enable/Disable the nikita female model.
// If enabled, she will have a 1/9 chance to spawn as an American.  
// use: 0/1 (default 0)

set scr_nikita 1.

you will also need a game config file that gives the server basic game instructions and tells the game were to download the maps from hear is a example,

-map//Server Information
set sv_hostname "^2AAAA MERCILESS^4EXTREME GORE"
set scr_motd "^2Warning contains extreme gore.
sets .Email "^2generalphil.ostein@ntlworld.com"
//
//Server Options
set sv_pure "1"
set rconpassword "*******"
//set g_password "********"
set sv_privatepassword "*******"
set sv_privateclients "********"
set sv_maxclients "25"
set sv_allowdownload "1"
set sv_cheats "0"
set g_log "games_mp.log"
set g_logsync "1"
set g_banips ""
set sv_kickbantime "500"
set sv_fps "20"
set sv_allowanonymous "0"
set sv_floodprotect "1"
//set sv_allowdownload "zzz_modern_weapons"

//Network Options
  //net_ip "86.20.140.107"
 //set net_ip "86.20.135.150"
//set net_ip "192.168.1.100"
//set net_ip "192.168.1.1"
set net_port "28960"
set sv_maxrate "4000"
set sv_maxping "600"
set sv_minping "0"
set sv_master1 "codmaster.activision.com"
//
set sv_no_crosshairs "0" // 0 = don't disable, 1 = disable default 0.
//Game Options
set g_gametype "Tdm"
set g_allowvote "1"
set g_allowVoteKick "0"
set g_allowVoteMap "1"
set g_allowvotemaprotate "1"
set g_allowVoteMapRestart "1"
set g_allowVoteMapRotate "1"
set g_allowVoteTempBanUser "0"
set g_allowVoteTypeMap "0"
set g_allowVoteDrawFriend "0"
set g_allowVoteFriendlyFire "1"
set g_allowVoteKillCam "0"
set scr_drawfriend "1"
set scr_forcerespawn "0"
set scr_friendlyfire "0"
set scr_killcam "0"
set scr_freelook "1"
set scr_spectateenemy "1"
set scr_teambalance "1"
set scr_teamscorepenalty "1"
set g_deadchat "0"
// Allowing/Disallowing Auto Downloads Server Side
// ===============================================
set sv_allowdownload "1" // Enables Downloading.
//set sv_allowdownload "zzz_modern_weapons"
//
//Gametypes Configuration
//-- Deathmatch
set scr_dm_scorelimit "50"
set scr_dm_timelimit "20"
//-- Headquarters
set scr_hq_scorelimit "450"
set scr_hq_timelimit "20"
//-- Team Deathmatch
set scr_tdm_scorelimit "100"
set scr_tdm_timelimit "20"
//-- Behind Enemy Lines
set scr_bel_scorelimit "50"
set scr_bel_timelimit "20"
set scr_bel_alivepointtime "10"
//-- Retrieval
set scr_re_scorelimit "10"
set scr_re_timelimit "0"
set scr_re_graceperiod "15"
set scr_re_roundlength "4"
set scr_re_roundlimit "0"
set scr_re_showcarrier "0"
//-- Search and Destroy
set scr_sd_scorelimit "10"
set scr_sd_timelimit "0"
set scr_sd_graceperiod "15"
set scr_sd_roundlength "4"
set scr_sd_roundlimit "0"
// Capture The Flag UO (ctf)


//Weapons
//set scr_allow_springfield "1" (enables/disables the M40-A3)
//set scr_allow_pistols "1" (enables/disables the H&K UMP and the MAC 11)
//set scr_allow_bar "1" (enables/disables the M4a1 Carbine)
//set scr_allow_enfield "1" (enables/disables the AK-47)
//set scr_allow_sten "1" (enables/disables the SIG 552)
//set scr_allow_m1carbine "1"
//set scr_allow_m1garand "1"
//set scr_allow_thompson "1"
//set scr_allow_bar "1"
//set scr_allow_enfield "1"
//set scr_allow_sten "1"
//set scr_allow_bren "1"
//set scr_allow_springfield "1"
//set scr_allow_kar98k "1"
//set scr_allow_mp40 "1"
//set scr_allow_mp44 "1"
//set scr_allow_kar98ksniper "1"
//set scr_allow_nagant "1"
//set scr_allow_ppsh "1"
//set scr_allow_nagantsniper "1"
//set scr_allow_fg42 "1"
set scr_allow_panzerfaust "1"
seta g_speed "400" // (Player movement speed Default=190.
// Example HTTP Redirect Settings
// ==============================
 //Show blip on hud when you hit another player (0 = off, 1 = on) (default 0)
//set awe_showhit "1"



 //Show bulletholes on hud (0 = no, 1 = only on headshots, 2 = always) (default 0)
//set awe_bulletholes "1"
set sv_allowdownload "1" // Enables Downloading
set sv_wwwDownload "1"
set sv_wwwDlDisconnected "0"

set sv_wwwBaseURL"http://www.mediamax.com/***********************"
//pb_sv_disable
pb_sv_enable
wait
set sv_punkbuster "1"
PB_SV_GUIDRelax 1   
pb_sv_httpAddr 86.20.143.227
pb_sv_httpPort 8080
pb_sv_httpKey *****************
pb_sv_httpRefresh 30
PB_SV_HttpMaps rats mp_vr_office bsd_glassattack_v2 mp_glasssky
PB_SV_AutoUpdBan 1
PB_SV_Update
PB_SV_Sleep 100
PB_SV_MinName 4
PB_SV_ScoreKick -9
PB_SV_KickLen 01

set  sv_mapRotation "gametype tdm map Haugesund_Docks gametype tdm map mp_bircheshead gametype tdm map mp_hillman_day gametype tdm map brestassault gametype tdm map rats gametype tdm map mp_sainteny_b2 gametype tdm map hobbiton_mtl gametype tdm map mp_kc_crossfire gametype tdm map mp_uo_eastland gametype tdm map fort_wreck_final gametype tdm map mp_uo_benouville gametype tdm map the_farm_final gametype tdm map mp_el_mechili_british gametype tdm map Ravine gametype tdm map mp_sunrise gametype tdm map uo_destroyedvillage_am gametype tdm map mp_uo_wilsum gametype tdm map mp_ice gametype tdm map chackbeta gametype tdm map The_Siege gametype tdm map Winter_War gametype tdm map mp_skill gametype tdm map Free_Port_F gametype tdm map mp_shallow_graves_v5 gametype tdm map kansas gametype tdm map Crossfire_V3"
map_rotate.

you will notice that some items have been remed out ie // that will make the server skip that comand. anyway i hope that helps .


----------



## brycematheson712 (Mar 20, 2007)

ugh...what was all that crap?


----------



## meanman (Mar 23, 2007)

all that crap is how to start a call of duty game server, why post asking for information on servers if the only response you are capable of is  what is all that crap no wonder you are a self confessed novice!


----------



## brycematheson712 (Mar 23, 2007)

Well I didn't ask for crap from a game. I wanted to 'know' about them. How they work, how to connect them, speeds, etc!! I could care less about some game Log.


----------



## dragon2309 (Mar 23, 2007)

@meanman - chill out and stop taking advantage of someone else's lack of knowledge in a certain area.

@brycematheson712 - Ok, servers, asking about "them" is like asking about "pc's" n general so nothing really specific or helpful can really be posted.

In essence they arejsut PC's, just a bit more centered on how fast they can turn around a request for data to them actually passing the data back out.

There are lots of types of servers aswell, which is why you cant just say "talk about servers"...

File servers are literally just a normal PC with file management software plonked on top, usually with some sort of user permissions hierarchy to authenticate users to their own files.

Web Servers are a bit different, tailored ONLY for web access, every website will be running off of at least one web server, these will have web server software installed onto them, a common one would be "Apache", stability is key here, as it is not really a PC that you want to have rebooting every 10 minutes, no PC = no website... Linux or another unix core is usually opted for as it provides alot more stability than windows can offer, although for the higher end users Windows Server 2003 is used as it's feature set and capabilities far outweigh that of an open source unix core.

Media Servers aren't really used in a commercial environment, it's sort of a thing techie geeks will have set up at home, it's a normal PC with media streaming software installed, media files like videos, DVD's or audio files are queued on demand using a terminal (elsewhere in the house) and are streamed from the media server. To make life simple and to add to the bragging or boasting factor these are usually wireless.

Now for some general networking and server info:

> Web servers run on port 80
> FTP servers run on port 21
> General cabled networking speeds are either 10Mbps or 100Mbps, with newer hardware supporting up to 1Gbps (1000Mbps)
> Wireless is currently at 54Mbps but people like Netgear have started to adopt 108Mbps wireless cards a while back (as well as routers). Wireless-N is still in development and only a handfull of products have been released for sale running at 240Mbps (wireless)
> Any PC can be a server of any type, as long as it has the right software soo it can respond to any requests it gets in the correct manor and on the right port as well

--------------

So that's just 10mins of me writing whatever came to my head, it all depends on what you want to learn about, maybe you should isolate maybe one or two things you really want to go into detail about and we can expand from there

dragon2309 


*EDIT* - oh and yes, of course game servers, and all the info meanman posted goes with it, but obviously, thats very niche aimed, and not exactly what  a normal person would look to learn about when speaking about servers. Also, you wouldn't need to type all of that out, that is the debug info for a console version, most games now-a-days are controlled by a nice GUI, so what meanman posted is almost redundant.


----------



## meanman (Mar 24, 2007)

(Could everybody pool together ALL of your information and tell me everything you know about servers?)that was his request and i responded by telling him what i know about a game server they are not debug logs they are cfg files, i was not trying to be condesending but to show one type of server,
the responce i got (what was that crap) is not in my thinking the correct way to responed , if the information given isnt what he was looking for then he should be more specific with his question.


----------



## tlarkin (Mar 26, 2007)

types of servers

FTP/SFTP
HTTP
Database (SQL)
Active Directory, Open Directory, eDirectory
Print servers
NAS
SAN (this gets super expensive)
Windows, Unix, Linux, OS X, Citrix, Novell, etc

I mean I am only scratching the surface here, what exactly are you trying to accomplish here and that is the best way to discuss further.


----------



## dragon2309 (Mar 26, 2007)

Since when has SAN, NAS and an SQL database been types of servers??


----------



## tlarkin (Mar 26, 2007)

not necessarily a server but run in a server environment, not to mention servers and networking and network solutions go hand in hand.  I was trying to make a point that its a very broad subject, sorry if it wasn't that clear.

Also, SANs have to deal with mostly clustering, which is another way to configure servers.

Of course a SQL server would be a windows server but running SQL and typically it runs nothing else.  Our help desk system runs on an SQL database and it gets its own dedicated server running SQL.  Maybe I am stretching it I am not sure but I would personally consider that to be a SQL server.  I think a lot of network admins use that model for their databases, maybe I am wrong.


----------

